# Shostakovich 5th Smphony - Tolstoy review



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

For research I'm trying to find the initial review after Shostakovch's 5th symphony premiered by Alexei Tolstoy. Google doesn't seem to be my fiend today.

Or the review by George Khubov in Sovetskaya Muzika in 1938 regarding the symphony.

And lastly Shostakovich's article, title 'My Ceative Response'.

Any help towards finding a copy of these would be much appreciated. I'm in my universities library - 12 floors of books and articles and none are here


----------

